# Adapter auf RS232



## Didger (25 Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

kann mir jemand weiter helfen und sagen was es für möglichkeiten gibt, eine RS 232 Schnittstelle an meinen PC zu zaubern? 

Ein USB auf Seriell habe ich schon mal gesehen. Gibt es da sonst noch (billigere) möglichkeiten die dies ermöglichen?


schöne Grüße 
Didger


----------



## kirk42 (25 Dezember 2006)

Hallo ,

wenn Du mit PC einen Desktop meinst kannst Du von div. Herstellern
eine PCI-Karte mit ser. Schnittstellen bekommen .

Wenn Du ein Laptop meinst gibt es noch die Lösung mit einer PCMCIA
 Karte serielle Schnittstellen nachzurüsten.

MfG und Frohe Weihnachten

ThomasF


----------



## dalbi (25 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal unter http://www.horter.de/sps/rs232_usb/rs232_usb_1.html

Schöne Feiertage!

mfg
Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Dezember 2006)

Was billigeres als USB nach Seriell Konverter ist mir nicht bekannt. Es hängt aber auch davon ab, welche Software damit funktionieren soll. Original STEP5 ist dabei besonders wählerisch und akzeptiert nicht alle Umsetzer. Wenn nur reine Win32-Programme zum Einsatz kommen, ist alles viel einfacher.


----------



## Didger (26 Dezember 2006)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten!

Es handelt sich bei mir um einen Laptop, die SPS welche ich programmieren will, ist von Omron. 

Weil es eben nur für mich eine einmalige Sache ist, dachte ich es gibt noch etwas günstigeres als so einen USB RS232 wandler. 

Ich werde mir wohl so einen besorgen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen


----------

